# The Fish Are Warming Up To Us Again at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 10, 2018






*SATURDAY - March 3rd*
*Capt. Todd Jones*
Nowhere to hide.....!
The howling east winds made the conditions tough, but my group of four stayed busy battling the wind, and the fish, for most of the day. Well over 100 small reds and trout, which led to a few keepers and a decent box of fish for their efforts. Back at it again tomorrow for a half-day trip, so weâ€™ll see if the fish grew a little overnight!

*Capt. Kevin Matula*
Conditions today weren't optimal for what I had planned for this group out of Austin, TX today. The fish didn't seem to mind the wind as these guys caught fish everywhere we went. They lost a few keeper fish but still had a great time and brought some fillets back to the lodge. Day 2 with these guys tomorrow should be even better.

*SUNDAY - March 4th
Capt. Cooper Hartmann*
It proved to be a little bit of a grind, but we got it done two days in a row - trout limits while wade fishing with lures. This is a great time of the year!

*THURSDAY - March 8th
Capt. Chris Martin*
It's been a busy week at Bay Flats Lodge. You have probably already seen the announcement of our partnership with Building Conservation Trust (BCT) Coastal Conservation Association (CCA). We have great conservation-minded customers who will be contributing in order to protect and build marine habitat here along the central Texas coast, and we're proud to match all their donations. This announcement has been made by way of social media, but I would encourage you to listen to the Outdoor Advocacy Podcast http://www.ccatexas.org/coastal-advocacy-adventures-podcasâ€¦/ to get more of the story. With that said, we're still doing what we do best - making sure our friends and customers have the best experience possible!

*Capt. Doug Russell*
Today was a high-wind meat haul with a couple repeat Bay Flats Lodge customers. They managed several really nice reds, and an assortment of Black Drum.

*Capt. Cody Spencer*
Caught a really nice speck today while wade fishing with lures with customers here at the Lodge with first time-fisherman and women on a tough windy day. Had one guest take an unintended dip, so they elected to come in early and try their hand at it again in the morning!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland*
Today we had to hop, skip, and jump to catch a variety-pack of fish for these my guests to take home. We caught and released many fish just shy of the slot, but it was still a lot of fun! I couldnâ€™t do it without my sponsors!

*SATURDAY - March 10th
Capt. Doug Russell*
Calmer winds and warmer temps meant great fishing for trout limits, redfish, and Black Drum in todayâ€™s conditions!

*Hereâ€™s What a Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Capt. Cooper Hartmann was spectacular, the food was awesome, and the service was great! Great place! Keep up the excellent work - will highly recommended_
_*- Stephen M. 3/9/18*_

_Awesome staff that was very courteous, friendly and professional - I could tell they genuinely cared for their customers. Fished with Capt. Kevin Matula both days, and he did a great job! Excellent accommodations! Keep up the good work and the great customer focus!_
*- Kelvin A. 3/9/18*

_Hands down the best lodge on the Gulf Coast of Texas! Keep up the good work!_
*- Greg G. 3/9/18*

_Our guide, Capt. Billy Freudensprung, was great! He made sure we caught fish that day for sure. Great staff - friendly, and made sure everything was taken care of! Keep up the great service, food and clean lodging - can't improve on perfect!_
*- Ruben R. 3/9/18*

*Come Take Advantage of Our August
BEAT the HEAT FISHING SPECIAL*

*Call Today: (888) 677-4868*

LIMITED Offer- August 2018 ONLY!​
We are extending the offering of our annually-reduced fishing rates to include August this year. Make it a point to arrive at the Lodge in time to enjoy some wonderful appetizers in our outdoor kitchen, only to be followed by a delicious dining experience complete with a complimentary bottle of wine and a delightful dessert. Awaken the next morning to a hot buffet breakfast before meeting your Captain for a day of coastal fishing. We offer some of the most experienced and absolute best coastal fishing guides on the Gulf Coast, and they all happen to office in the numerous bay systems surrounding Seadrift and Port O'Connor where August fishing for speckled trout and redfish is hotter than summertime temperatures.

*Call Today: (888) 677-4868*

Arrive 4:00PM for Meals & Lodging, then...
Next Morning Fish a Half-Day or Full-Day (Same Price!)

*** Live Bait NOT Included ***

2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest
*** Same Price for Half-Day or Full-Day ***

Call Today: (888) 677-4868​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest)*
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing
* 
Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for August 2018 dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy and becoming windy. High 78F. Winds WSW at 5 to 10 mph, becoming N and increasing to 20 to 30 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 66F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. High 67F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunshine and some clouds. High 68F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Considerable cloudiness. Occasional rain showers in the afternoon. High 71F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis: *
A cold front will move across the coastal waters Sunday afternoon with a strong offshore flow developing in its wake. The strong offshore flow will continue Sunday night into Monday morning with Small Craft Advisory conditions expected. North winds are expected to weaken to moderate levels by Monday afternoon. A weak to moderate north flow Monday night will become northeast Tuesday and more easterly on Wednesday as the surface ridge axis moves to the east slowly. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 66.9 degrees
Seadrift 73.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 69.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCA's National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Mar 13, 2018 by Jay E. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I felt management seemed genuinely concerned with our needs and wants. I fished with both Capt. Todd Jones and Capt. Kevin Matula, and found them both to be very enjoyable guides to fish with - they both took care of all of our needs. I especially enjoyed fishing with Capt. Todd, and would rate him well above average on all levels! If I were to come back to Bay Flats, I'm sure I would ask for Capt. Todd. I very much enjoyed my stay, and the fishing at Bay Flats. Thank you! - Jay E. 3/13/18

Mar 12, 2018 by Russ M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We will be back to fish with Capt. Todd Jones! - Russ M. 3/12/18

Mar 12, 2018 by Tami H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Nick Dahlman was extremely knowledgeable and very accommodating. He worked hard to show us around, and to get us to the best fishing spots. I was thankful to have him as our guide, and I would have loved to have stayed for another day! The food was excellent, with the most tender and juicy pork chop ever! This was my first trip to Bay Flats Lodge, and I was pleasantly pleased! - Tami H. 3/12/18

Mar 11, 2018 by Barry R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Kevin Matula was awesome! Capt. Kevin had two rookies on the boat, and he got them on fish. He was lots of fun, and I would reserve Capt. Kevin for next year if at all possible! - Barry R. 3/11/18

Mar 9, 2018 by Stephen M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Cooper Hartmann was spectacular, the food was awesome, and the service was great! Great place! Keep up the excellent work - will highly recommended! - Stephen M. 3/9/18

Mar 9, 2018 by Kelvin A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Awesome staff that was very courteous, friendly and professional - I could tell they genuinely cared for their customers. Fished with Capt. Kevin Matula both days, and he did a great job! Excellent accommodations! Keep up the good work and the great customer focus! - Kelvin A. 3/9/18

Mar 9, 2018 by Greg G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Hands down the best lodge on the Gulf Coast of Texas! Keep up the good work! - Greg G. 3/9/18

Mar 9, 2018 by Ruben R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Our guide, Capt. Billy Freudensprung, was great! He made sure we caught fish that day for sure. Great staff - friendly, and made sure everything was taken care of! Keep up the great service, food and clean lodging - can't improve on perfect! - Ruben R. 3/9/18

Mar 6, 2018 by Michelle A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We always have a grand time when we stay here. The customer service is top-notch! Keep doing what you're doing. Thanks for a great time! - Michelle A. 3/6/18

Mar 6, 2018 by Steve G on BAY FLATS LODGE
Bravo Bay Flats Lodge! Truly exceeded our expectations, from start to finish. What a way to decompress, sit back, relax and enjoy mother nature while being treated like you're the only person on earth that matters. The food, both dinner and breakfast, was fantastic, the service second to none and the lodging was splendid. A short walk to boat barn and then then it was on! Capt. Kevin Matula was the perfect guide for my buddy Mike and I. Capt. Kevin put us on fish and gave subtle yet timely and effective pointers for two seasoned waders. We both caught our limit in specks, all on artificials in some of the windiest conditions we've waded. We threw back three times as many both specks and reds. Capt. Kevin is good people, and a great guide who loves to wade fish. This was one of those trips you almost feel guilty about, like "who am I to deserve such a good time?!" - Steve G. 3/6/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Check out episode 25 of our podcast, which features our great partners,Â Building Conservation Trust andÂ Bay Flats Lodge!

Coastal Conservation Association's National Habitat Program, Building Conservation Trust (BCT), was created to provide vital funding for grassroots driven habitat projects. BCT strives to be the largest marine habitat restoration, enhancement and creation entity in the United States. BCT and CCA Texas have a strong partnership that has resulted in several successful marine habitat projects throughout the years. That relationship is now expanding through a partnership with Bay Flats Lodge (BFL). Together, these three groups strive to enhance marine life from Matagorda Bay to Rockport. We are excited to have both BCT and BFL on this episode to speak about their operations and announce this exciting cooperative with CCA Texas, BCT and BFL. Guests on this episode include Sean Stone â€" Executive Director of BCT, Chris Martin â€" Owner of BFL, TJ Christensen â€" BFL Operations Manager, Randy Brown â€" BFL Assistant Manager, Kevin Matula â€" BFL fishing guide and John Blaha â€" CCA Texas Habitat Director."

Coastal Advocacy Adventures Podcast â€" Episode 25: Building Conservation Trust and Bay Flats Lodge: Building the Future for Marine Habitat


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-978708922%2Fepisode-25-building-conservation-trust-and-bay-flats-lodge-building-the-future-for-marine-habitat


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------

